# Help me decide! Ring sling or wrap, and which blend?



## MerryMenagerie (Apr 20, 2016)

So far I've only used an ssc and a mei tai. I'm looking for either a ring sling or a wrap. I really like Little Frog Bamboo Labradorite or Tula Constellation Athena. The LF is a bamboo/cotton blend, and the Tula is 100% cotton.

We're in the Midwest, it'll be hot this summer. What do you all think?


----------



## 1stbabe39single (Dec 13, 2015)

I love both my ring sling and my woven wrap - and they serve different needs! If I could only afford one, I'd get a ring sling. Make sure in either case the material is woven ... I would stay away from the bamboo blend, it will stretch out. See my post in suggestions for best baby wearing too.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Have you had the chance to try a single shoulder carry at all? I found that whatever the carrier (ring sling, ssc, wrap or pouch sling) I would get a sore shoulder after about 5 mins. A two shoulder carry I can wear all day. I know lots of people swear by ring slings but I certainly need both shoulders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosie M. Jordan (Jul 29, 2016)

I use a wrap for my son but I'm not sure it's appropriate for your child


----------

